
JSAPI.info - joshuacc
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/jsapi-info/
======
apaprocki
Whenever I see JSAPI, I immediately think it has something to do with
Spidermonkey's API, which Mozilla refers to as JSAPI in jsapi.h:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/SpiderMonkey/JSAPI_Referenc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/SpiderMonkey/JSAPI_Reference)

